# Film hauls!



## GrownUp (Apr 18, 2006)

What movies do you buy? What videos and DVDs get to live in your house forever?


(You know that 'Book Hauls!' thread in the General Book Discussion section?
Well it's hardly any use when most of your birthday presents are DVDs, as mine were.)

So here is my 'things I got yesterday' list. Hurrah!

*Wing Chun*. With Michelle Yeoh. And marvellous choreography.
*The Village*. Which I liked, although I realise I am the only one.
*Magnificant Warriors*. Also with Michelle Yeoh. I've not see it, but she has _a_ _bob_ on the front of the DVD case, and from what I can distinguish from the little pictures on the back cover there is one scene where she is firing a gattling gun, and another where she is riding a motorbike. More I cannot tell you.
*Ong-Bak*. I think no explanation is needed.
*King Fu Hustle*. Ditto.
*The Twilight Samurai*. Which I have been trying to see for ages! But fate conspired against me seeing it at the cinema and on T.V. It's moving, apparantly. That's what I've heard.
*Azumi*. 'From the ravages of war rises an assasin', it says under the title. Exactly.

A couple of these were on my Amazon wish list, but not the others...
 How did they know? How *did* they know?

Reviews will surely be following soon. 
I'm off to get square eyes.


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 18, 2006)

My most recent DVD haul is as follows

Twilight Samurai - For my partner, the TV was also conspiring against him so just bought the damn DVD to stop his whining!  

Harry Potter & The Goblet of Fire - Potter fan

Dirty Dancing - had the video but the extras on this actually teach you how to dance like Swayze & Co - very excited I be!

Titch - for my sons

Sin City

Brass Eye - funny as hell - birthday pressie for my partner so not really classed as my haul but then we share most things.

American Dad - Pre-ordered (not sure if this counts) 

Think that's all of late.

xx


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Titch - for my sons


 
My mum, who is a primary school teacher, used to read a book called Titch to the children about three sibliings. One who, I think, had some soil, one who had a watering can and one, the smallest, who had a seed. And Titch's seed grew into a giant sunflower, as I remember it.

Is Titch the film of the book?


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 18, 2006)

Titch is about a little boy with two older siblings, I believe it is a book conversion but it's not a film, it's a series... let me see if I can find a link to see if it's the same one...

Here you go...

http://www.titch.net/

It's one of the children's programmes of today that I approve of!!! There aren't many of them - Titch is one, Charlie & Lola another!

xx


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Yep, I can tell by the picture it is the same Titch. 

But Titch was not actually my favourite out of the books my mum would read. My favourite was 'Not now Bernard!'

I wonder if that has been converted to screen?

My mum and I often quote it to one-another.


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 18, 2006)

Off topic...  

Not Now Bernard - is that the story with the dragon that just keeps growing but the parents won't listen to the little boy when he's trying to tell them???

xx


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 18, 2006)

..._still off topic..._

Yep. There's a monster in the garden and he tries to tell his mum and she says 'Not now, Bernard', and he tries to tell his dad and he yells 'Not now, Bernard!' and he goes into the garden and says 'Hello monster' and it eats him, _all of him_, including his shoes, _and_ _that is not the end of the story_.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 18, 2006)

I like to get my hands on rare and unusual (very old) movies on DVD. One particular favourite I have recently acquired is The Mechanical Man. It's a silent Italian movie from 1921 and there is only about 26 minutes worth left in existance. It's fascinating to see such early Sci-Fi/Horror.

Another is Das Blaue Licht - Leni Riefenstahl's first feature movie (as director). Unfortunately, you can't buy it with English subtitles and I can't speak German. Still the cinematography is wonderful for its time (1932) and luckily, I have a German friend willing to translate for me. 

Another that I still have to acquire but refuse to buy is a copy of This Island Earth on DVD (very rare and can exchange hands for up to $500). I won't pay this kind of money and live in hope that it will gain a re-release someday - which will knock the bottom out of the market for those people trying to make big bucks out of us poor collectors.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 19, 2006)

What I find aggravating is when you watch a great film on Channel 4 with subtitles, but it doesn't exist on DVD on Amazon. So you search and hurrah _can_ find it on VCD or something on a Bengali/Thai/other-corresponding website, but that version will be _without_ subtitles. So your momentary joy at declaring yourself a genius ends in ignominy. I _hate_ that.
It has happened to me twice and the second time it was really upsetting.


----------



## Adasunshine (May 1, 2006)

Just found two other threads on this....

What DVD's have you purchased recently? is the first one

VHS/DVD hauls is the second.

Anyways...

Kung Fu Hustle 
Looney Tunes The Golden Collection (4 DVD's full of Bugs, Marv, Daffy & Co! Can't wait!)

My local Silverscreen is closing down so there's a MEGA SALE ON!! WOOOOOOT! 

Oh, and American Dad arrived last week! It's soooooooooooooooooo funny!

xx


----------



## Foxbat (May 1, 2006)

Aaah! Loony Tunes. That's a must for any collection.

Incidentally (and on the same subject) I bought a boxed set of Gangster movies a while back and each disc came with a short feature and a very early Loony Tune. Apparently the cartoons were commissioned to advertise sheet music sold by Warners - and each early cartoon showcased a particular song (hence the name Loony Tunes)


----------



## JohnSnow (May 10, 2006)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> What I find aggravating is when you watch a great film on Channel 4 with subtitles, but it doesn't exist on DVD on Amazon. So you search and hurrah _can_ find it on VCD or something on a Bengali/Thai/other-corresponding website, but that version will be _without_ subtitles. So your momentary joy at declaring yourself a genius ends in ignominy. I _hate_ that.
> It has happened to me twice and the second time it was really upsetting.


 
LOL

I have had this experience many times, and each time, in a sort of out of body experience way, I see myself sulking like a scolded little child! The unfairness of it all! The worst is when you find a copy of something (video or book) long sought after at some market, recognizing the picture, only to be shot down upon getting close enough to see the Japanese title!

I have purchased mostly Thomas the Train videos/movies (two and a half year old son), but I did have the good fortune of finding a VHS copy of _A Wish for Wings that Work_ from Berkely Breathed. It is a cartoon version of the book. Seems to be difficult to find without going on ebay, etc. . Just my kind of humor.

*snow*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 17, 2006)

I had to ressurect this thread just for the purpose of announcing that I _finally_ got _The Right Stuff_ on DVD.  And for ten bucks on sale at Tower Records to boot.

I also snagged _Rattle and Hum_ and _High Fidelity_ while I was out shopping.

Basically, I doubled my DVD collection in one fell swoop (well, I've only had my DVD player for about three weeks or so).  I've also got _Return of the King_, _All the President's Men_, and _Zoolander_.  Yeah, I've got pretty eclectic tastes.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's what I have collected thus far in life:
[SIZE=-1]Ravenus' DVD collection

That's ecluding the dozen or more Indian movies I have because the locally made DVD's don't have UPC numbers.
[/SIZE]


----------



## jenna (Aug 18, 2006)

i haven't bought any movies lately, but i did buy season 1 and 2 of Deadwood. damn good show that!


----------



## BookStop (Aug 18, 2006)

I recently bought Final Destination 3 - Hey, I bought the first one years ago, then had to buy the second, and now I'm kind of obligated to buy the third, right?


----------



## ravenus (Aug 18, 2006)

@BookStop:

I don't know man. Would getting *Batman* and *Batman Returns* obligate you to buy *Batman Forever* and *Batman & Robin*?


----------



## Adasunshine (Dec 29, 2006)

Thought I'd revive this seeing as Christmas has just passed us by... 

Our Christmas haul wasn't as big as normal which is a blessing as we're running out of room...

Brum
Cars (both for my children)
The Mighty Boosh Live
Cyderdelic
Richard Pryor Box Set with autobiography...

So, what did Father Christmas bring you DVD/Video-wise? Anything good?

xx


----------



## ScottSF (Dec 29, 2006)

jenna said:


> i haven't bought any movies lately, but i did buy season 1 and 2 of Deadwood. damn good show that!


 
Deadwood is an example of TV at its best.  I've always dreamed of writing fiction that really brought history to life because history used to be dull to me until I started to see the stories of real people.  An event and a year don't mean much until you imagine the lives affected.  My point being I agree about Deadwood.  I'm really enjoying the trend of TV shows with Movie production value. And you can tell so much more story with a series.  I'm all caught up on Deadwood so I started watching Rome.  I like it, not as much as Deadwood but it fills the void a bit.  I'm all for more shows like those.


----------



## Alurny (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are my new DVDs from the festive period! 

Kill Bill vol 1 +2
Musa ("The Warrior")
Jarhead
Saving Private Ryan 
Shawshank Redemption
Blade 3
and The Machinist


Musa is the pick of the bunch. Surprised it went straight to video (DVD lol) in the UK. It's the Korean saving private Ryan albeit in the year 1375.

"The film is regarded as being one of the biggest motion pictures in the history of Korean cinema. At the time of its production its budget was the largest ever for a Korean film."

 <for more information> Musa (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 9, 2007)

In with some books I received in the mail today were two films: *Baraka* (directed by Ron Fricke), and *The Triangle* (directed by Craig R. Baxley)


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 9, 2007)

Just bought from the pirates downstairs:

Dr Who the complete first series box set (Ecclestone)
Nightmares & Dreamscapes from the Stories of Stephen King
The Illusionist

I hope you enjoy Baraka j.d. It's one of my favourites.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, Nesa. It does look intriguing, and I appreciate you sending it. As I've said before, you've not steered me wrong yet, no reason to expect anything different now...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 9, 2007)

Recently acquired:

*The Black Dahlia* (didn't get good reviews, but as it is from a James Ellroy novel, I had to get it)
*Red Dragon* (in a package with above film; I still think the original film version [_Manhunter_] is superior)
*Rebel Without A Cause* (one of my favorite films of all time)
*Stir of Echoes* (very good film)

Oh, also *Grease 2*, which isn't a good film at all, but has sentimental value for me, as it was partly filmed on the football field where my high school graduation was held.  I've probably told that story here before.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 9, 2007)

Got Shaun of the Dead from a vdo store that went out of business - I love that stupid movie !


----------



## Cycodave (Jan 10, 2007)

Recently aquired:

R-Point on the Tartan Extreme label
4400 Season 1
King Of The Hill Season 2


----------



## demigod.bran (Jan 10, 2007)

just bought seven swords- exciting, sad, brilliant.


----------



## Steffi (Jan 10, 2007)

I've just recently had:

The Godfather Trilogy 
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil...exelent film.


----------



## stellspalfie (Jan 10, 2007)

I only have a small one, CD collection!!

Donnie Darko, Shaun of the dead, Eternal sunshine SM, Team america, Matrix Trio, LOTR Trio and Sin City and Life aquatic.

See, its the quality, not the size thats important.


----------



## demigod.bran (Jan 10, 2007)

and donnie darko is the most important of my dvd collection.  fantastic film


----------



## Mouse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, just got Pom Poko, Laputa: Castle in the sky (both anime), Pirates of the Caribbean 2, Jet Li Unleashed, Lost series 2, Volume one of the new BBC Robin Hood series and uh . . . no, that's it!
All Christmas pressies!


----------



## ravenus (Jan 10, 2007)

*Superman Ultimate Collector's Edition (14 DVD uber-set)  
Bruce Dickinson Anthology (3 DVD set) 
Rambo – First Blood (Ultimate Ed) 
Cemetery Man 
Bollywood Horror Collection V.01-B (2 DVD set Bandh Darwaza + Purana Mandir) 
Val Lewton Horror Collection (5 DVD set) 
The Omen (2 DVD Collector's Edition)  
Carnival of Souls (Criterion 2 DVD set) 
The Wicker Man - 2 Disc Director's Cut (DVD 2002)  
The Exorcist - 25th Anniversary Edition (DVD 1999)  *


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 26, 2007)

From the pirates (most are replacements):

Cronos
Mary Poppins
The Puppet Masters
Labyrinth
Moby Dick
The 13th Warrior
Star Wars (the original trilogy)
Merlin
Asterix and the Vikings
The Prestige
Life of Brian
The Holy Grail
Life On Earth
The Curse of the Golden Flower


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 26, 2007)

My recent hauls (as in since coming to university and having my own money and quite a bit of time to fill!) have included:

*The Grudge* - one of my favourite horror films.
*Silent Hill* - I hate the gratuitous (in my eyes) use of CGI in this, but it's still a very good film.
*The Music Man* - not one I would normally chose, but it's such a feel good film!
*Howl's Moving Castle* - one of my favourite Studio Ghibli films.

And a few DVDs of TV series:
*The Mighty Boosh series one*
*The Mighty Boosh series two*
*The Mighty Boosh Live*
(yes...I really love the Boosh!)


----------



## fluff (Jan 26, 2007)

Most recent DVDs I bought are

Corps Bride- Love Tim Burton

FF movie- it was only £4.99 so why not.

Chocolat- really sweet story!


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 31, 2007)

Recent Purchases

Akira (box set), Ghost in a Shell, Blood the last vampire (all anime)
Ghostbusters 1 & 2
Phantasm Box Set
Razorblade Smile (great film for such a small budget)
John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns and Stuart Gordon Dreams in a Witch House (Masters of horror box set)
The Complete Monty Python's flying Circus (14 dvd set)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 31, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> The Puppet Masters



Is that the one with Donald Sutherland in it, Nesa?  If so, look for this building:





That is our city hall; part of the film was made here.


----------



## Allegra (Jan 31, 2007)

Ordered _The Ninth Gate_. The member who recommeded the book _The Dumas Club_ said if I saw the film first I'd be damned but I can't miss a Roman Polanski and Johny Depp movie, not again.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 31, 2007)

That's quite a haul there, Cerberus! I'm interested in what you have to say about this one:



Cerberus said:


> John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns and Stuart Gordon Dreams in a Witch House (Masters of horror box set)


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 31, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> That's quite a haul there, Cerberus! I'm interested in what you have to say about this one:



Im not really one for analysing films as I feel that it takes away from my enjoyment, but the films themselves where clever. 

John Carpenter as always has given an excellent film well worth a watch as its not your usual horror, you know that something is happening but until the end your not sure what it is. Can't really say much about the film itself as I wouldnt want to ruin it.

Dreams in the Witch House (based on the H.P.Lovecraft short story) not as good as John Carpenter but still a decent enough movie, not really seen much by this director before so I wasn't sure what to expect, need to watch it again to get the feeling for it.

If you want to know more please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 31, 2007)

I was just curious about your impressions. I've not been terribly impressed by Carpenter in a while, but thought this one was quite good. Nice, tight, and with some interesting curves here and there. Gordon's film has his trademark explicitness, but I thought it was a good updating of the Lovecraft film, overall. I do think that Gordon has a genuine respect and admiration for HPL's work, and it comes through in much of what he does ... he doesn't always do literal adaptations, by any means, but I've grown quite fond of his work, and think it worth following.

But you're one of the few I've run into who has seen these, so, as I said, I was more just interested in your impressions of them.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 31, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> I was just curious about your impressions. I've not been terribly impressed by Carpenter in a while, but thought this one was quite good. Nice, tight, and with some interesting curves here and there. Gordon's film has his trademark explicitness, but I thought it was a good updating of the Lovecraft film, overall. I do think that Gordon has a genuine respect and admiration for HPL's work, and it comes through in much of what he does ... he doesn't always do literal adaptations, by any means, but I've grown quite fond of his work, and think it worth following.
> 
> But you're one of the few I've run into who has seen these, so, as I said, I was more just interested in your impressions of them.



Carpenters was good and I've always enjoyed his films, interesting the way that although it was a horror film it didn't feel horrific in the way that others have, more of a suspense film. The curves that where thrown by Carpenter just made me want to sit and watch it all without interuption (which is something i'm going to have to do again as I've only seen it once so far). 

As for the Gordon film this is the first I've seen by him and I have to confess to never reading any Lovecraft (yet). Enjoyable and not to predictable. Going to have to see if I can lay my hands on more films by him.

Is there any other films by Gordon that you would recomend?


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 31, 2007)

I think most people think *Re-animator* (the original, not the sequels) when they hear Stuart Gordon's name. Certainly it was his most popular, and made one heck of a splash. Having seen it recently again, in the latest edition, nicely restored, I must say that it still holds up quite well ... but, being based on stories that Lovecraft himself repudiated (having written them for, as he put it, a "vile rag" early in his career), it is done extremely tongue-in-cheek. Nonetheless, I'd say it's quite a good film.

And though *Dagon* is considerably more controversial with Lovecraftians, I'd highly recommend it. First time I saw it, though, I didn't care for it much, I must admit. It's one of those films that, the more you watch it, the more you realize it really is crafted beautifully, with considerable care and respect for the original story. Even where they deviated from it, the changes make sense, and were done in the spirit of HPL (except, of course, for the sexual element, which is something you're just not going to come across in Lovecraft). This is one that grows on you, so don't expect to be swept away first time.

*From Beyond*... mixed bag, though I understand Gordon is supposed to be putting out a version which replaces all the things he wanted to include but was forced at the time to take out. So I'd wait for the director's cut on that one.

There are a few of his films I've not seen, but I'd recommend the two above. *Castle Freak*, however ... that one simply never jelled, and is unfortunately quite tedious. Pity, as it had potential.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks J.D. I'll see what i can get my hands on this week.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 6, 2007)

again courtesy of the pirates ...

Pan's Labyrinth
The Raven
Blackadder (Boxed set)


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 11, 2007)

Recent acquisitions;
The Hills Have Eyes (remake) (found it cheap)
Tokyo Drift (also found cheap)
Sahara (Replacement)
Decent
Covenant

The only one that I would recommend would be Sahara (I also have the one with H. Bogart (which is also good) but this is the one from a couple of years ago).
Have not yet found Pan's Labyrinth (haven't looked real hard)

Enjoy!


----------



## ravenus (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Joe said:


> Have not yet found Pan's Labyrinth (haven't looked real hard)


*Pan's Labyrinth* is expected to hit DVD in March, I think.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 12, 2007)

Curse of the Golden Flower
Dr Who (season 2 boxed set)
The Prestige


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 15, 2007)

Finally! After 20+ years of abortive attempts, I got my hands on a copy of that PBS production of *The Scarlet Letter* (WGBH Boston, 1979)... with Meg Foster as Hester Prynne, John Heard as the Rev. Dimmesdale, and Kevin Conway as Roger Chillingworth. First time I've been able to see the thing in nearly that long... and oh, it does hold up! Beautiful! The ONLY time I've ever seen Hawthorne given justice in a dramatic presentation. Atmospheric, wonderfully acted, with all the attention to the allegorical significance as well as the surface story; that sense of eeriness that's such a strong thread through most of Hawthorne's work... and Meg Foster was an absolutely perfect choice for Hester; her performance is extremely memorable, and with those haunting eyes of hers, it's as if she sees into the other world, and you with her....

Anyone who hasn't seen this, I highly recommend it. The 4-episode (60 mins. each) format gives the production room to breathe and capture so many things a theatrical film simply couldn't; and despite it being a public television production with very limited budget, for my money it's the best adaptation of Hawthorne so far, and does him proud indeed....

"The Scarlet Letter" (1979) (mini)


----------

